
Critical milestone for ISO graph query standard GQL (June 2019) - wizzwizz4
https://www.opencypher.org/articles/2019/06/19/Critical-milestone-for-ISO-graph-query-standard-GQL/
======
RocketSyntax
Can't wait! Graphs are everywhere! Is there a json-like file format?

